# DIY Fish Tank



## Tigerfish (Jan 29, 2017)

I have a stand that has the space for another tank on the bottom, but it requires it to be 12 < inches wide. To get around this issue, I would like to put together my own glass tank that is 12×16 (ish) × 66. I'm assuming that I would be using tempered glass, but I don't know what is considered the acceptable price range for the pieces needed or where to get it.

Does anyone here have recommendations for where to go/what to do?


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Try YouTube for some good build your own tank videos.


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

I was thinking it maybe cheaper to buy a tank.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 24, 2015)

You can't cut tempered glass. Joey from The king of DIY on Youtube has a bunch of DIY tank builds. Here's one video


----------

